#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Degenerative Meniskopathie Grad 3 >

## jogoka

Hallo, 
ich leide seit etwa einem Jahr unter Schmerzen im Kniegelenk, die vor allem bei sitzender Haltung auftreten, z.B. beim Autofahren, am Arbeitsplatz. Bei leichter Bewegung treten sie in den Hintergund und sind kaum noch wahrzunehmen. Bei stärkerer Belastung, z.B. Jogging, treten sie jedoch wieder stärker auf, vor allem nach dem Sport.
Die MRT Aufnahmen zeigen einen Einriss der Pars intermedia, die Diagnose des Radiologen lautet "Degenerative Meniskopathie Grad 3".
Der Orthopäde rät zur Spiegelung und arthroskopischen Operation.
Ich frage mich, ob ein solcher Eingriff nicht das Risiko einer Verschlechterung mit sich bringt, da typischerweise ein Teil des Meniskus entfernt wird und dieser dann noch schwächer wäre als zuvor.
An Erfahrungen mit ähnlichen Fällen bin ich sehr interessiert.

----------


## GreenViper2912

Hallo! 
Das große Problem, dass auch die Menisken machen, ist die schlechte Durchblutung und damit auch die schlechte Heilungstendenz... die Chance, dass die Verletzung des Meniskus ohne Intervention ausheilt, ist eher als gering einzuschätzen.
Ob ein Teil des Meniskus entfernt wird oder eine primäre Naht möglich ist, hängt vom Einzelfall ab, eine Aussage über eine mögliche Verschlechterung lässt sich nicht so pauschal treffen... Ohne eine Behandlung ist aber leider auch keine größere Besserung zu erwarten und ein Fortschreiten mit Verschlimmerung durchaus möglich. das ist halt das große Problem der degenerativen Erkrankungen.
Je nachdem, ob weitere degenerative Schäden in deinem Kniegelenk vorhanden sind (dies kann nur der Orthopäde vor Ort beantworten), ist eine Operation schon als sinnvoll anzusehen. Darüber kann nur dein Orthopäde entscheiden.
Falls du dir unsicher bist, so kannst du auch einen anderen Orthopäden aufsuchen und dir eine zweite Meinung einholen, über das Internet ist dein genauer Fall jedoch nur unzureichend zu klären. 
Ich wünsche Gute Besserung, 
Viele Grüße, Dominic

----------


## jogoka

Vielen herzlichen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Ich werde noch eine zweite Meinung einholen und dann wohl vor der Frage stehen, wo ich den Eingriff am besten vornehmen lasse. Ich wohne in der Region Braunschweig/Hannover, gibt es dort eine empfehlenswerte Adresse?

----------

